# Silver Gray Color



## alexthor (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi all, I was wondering if the silver gray metallic color for the e46 is a new color in 2004 or if not, when did it become available? This silver gray metallic ranks up there as my favorite with mystic blue, but it seems virtually impossible to find in my area.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Yes. New to 2004.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Actually it started with the March 2003 builds. Ask me how I know.


----------



## alexthor (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey 330cane, it was pics of your car that I saw that left me drooling over the silver gray color, especially with tint .

Offtopic, but by chance do you go to the University of Miami? I'm a freshman student at UM but am missing the spring semester for medical reasons, but in the meantime im getting a new car to take down there in the fall.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

*Best color*

Silver Grey Metallic rocks! I just waxed my car today and afterwards I was just thinking how glad I am that I chose the color. I actually had several color choices I was willing to go with when I went dealer hopping. It so happened that I only found two Cabrio's set up exactly how I wanted: one Black and one Silver Grey. No contest for me, I went with SGM (black wasn't on my list).

Since I got my car I've been eying a lot of new coupes/cabs and I realize I was lucky because of all the colors I was willing to go with, SGM is my favorite! A another plus is that I don't see that many e46's my color on the road. (I also like both the mystic and orient blue _almost_ as much) 

-J.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

alexthor said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if the silver gray metallic color for the e46 is a new color in 2004 or if not, when did it become available? This silver gray metallic ranks up there as my favorite with mystic blue, but it seems virtually impossible to find in my area.


Silver-grey was introduced in March 2003.

If you like it, why don't you just order a car with it?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

cruztopless said:


> Actually it started with the March 2003 builds. Ask me how I know.


I don't suppose it was anything to do with the fact that it appeared in BMW's online car configurators on websites around the globe in March 2003, by any chance?


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

alexthor said:


> Hey 330cane, it was pics of your car that I saw that left me drooling over the silver gray color, especially with tint .
> 
> Offtopic, but by chance do you go to the University of Miami? I'm a freshman student at UM but am missing the spring semester for medical reasons, but in the meantime im getting a new car to take down there in the fall.


No, I went to school up north. But my whole family and many friends went to the U, and I have been a 'Cane since 1979 or so. :thumbup:


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

I liked steel gray better but they discontinued it months before I ordered my 325i. After driving this car for two months I have to say that I still like steel gray better, but silver gray is ok. It does look awfully dull and flat when the sky is gray, but late afternoon sunlight makes it sparkle. I think it will be an easy color to live with for the long haul.

And it does look best with a black interior.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51373


----------



## epcisa (Feb 23, 2004)

Silver Grey is a great color but I may be biased. I think it looks great in grey leather too.


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

Red Nappa does make it pop!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

epcisa said:


> Silver Grey is a great color but I may be biased. I think it looks great in grey leather too.


IMHO Silver Grey is very similar to the "shadow chrome" colour BMW used to showcase the M3/CSL some years back. A lot of people at the time asked BMW if it would ever make that colour available; SG is probably the closest they've got since.

Silver Grey is one of two colours available with the CSL (now out of production) - the other is metallic black.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

*I'm Partial*

:bigpimp:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

numbersguy said:


> It does look awfully dull and flat when the sky is gray, but late afternoon sunlight makes it sparkle. I think it will be an easy color to live with for the long haul.


Yeah, I saw the pictures Edmunds took for their 330i ZHP review, and it doesn't look good there, IMO. But then I saw the pictures here under sunlight, went to the dealer, and I was sold. :thumbup:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

*Gray or Grey?*

Something I thought quirky but I admit competely inconsequential:

I was looking at my brochure for the '04 330ci Convertible and they state under the color options that my color is "Silver Gray Metallic"

The window sticker from my car is still on my desk; the first option listed is:

"Silver Grey Metallic, $475.00"

...huh. I guess it's one of those words that either version is correct? I'd think they'd pick one and stick with it!

-J.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

numbersguy said:


> I liked steel gray better but they discontinued it months before I ordered my 325i. After driving this car for two months I have to say that I still like steel gray better, but silver gray is ok. It does look awfully dull and flat when the sky is gray, but late afternoon sunlight makes it sparkle. I think it will be an easy color to live with for the long haul.
> 
> And it does look best with a black interior.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51373


I liked steel gray better too and was bummed they discontinued it. But now when I see a steel gray, it looks too dark. I'm happy with '04 SG :thumbup:

And I disagree with the vote for best interior 
Natural Brown owns!


----------



## epcisa (Feb 23, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> Something I thought quirky but I admit competely inconsequential:
> 
> I was looking at my brochure for the '04 330ci Convertible and they state under the color options that my color is "Silver Gray Metallic"
> 
> ...


Interesting, I never noticed this. It is spelled "Gray" in the 2004 3 Series Sedan Catalog (or is it catalogue?) as well.

oh well....


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

bbkat said:


> I liked steel gray better too and was bummed they discontinued it. But now when I see a steel gray, it looks too dark. I'm happy with '04 SG :thumbup:
> 
> And I disagree with the vote for best interior
> Natural Brown owns!


You got that right! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jiacouzzi (Apr 7, 2004)

bbkat said:


> I liked steel gray better too and was bummed they discontinued it. But now when I see a steel gray, it looks too dark. I'm happy with '04 SG :thumbup:
> 
> And I disagree with the vote for best interior
> Natural Brown owns!


I am looking at SG/NB but the dealer scared me cause he never saw it and wasnt sure how it would look. Do you have any pics of your car? I think it would look hot. Do you have aluminum or Myrtle? I want to go with Alum.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

jiacouzzi said:


> I am looking at SG/NB but the dealer scared me cause he never saw it and wasnt sure how it would look. Do you have any pics of your car? I think it would look hot. Do you have aluminum or Myrtle? I want to go with Alum.


The correct word for the color gray is...gray, according to my great big dictionary. Grey appears to be an adjective for that color.


----------

